# Bishop Lake off Mitchell River



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Launched about 8:30. Bite quite about 10:30. Should have been there at 7:00. 7 crappie, 4 chubs, 1 bass, and 1 small Jack . Bite stopped about 10:30 and we quit about 12:30. Beautiful day so got out of the house to enjoy. Rain moving in tomorrow and first of the week.


----------



## olegator (Dec 6, 2014)

appreciate the report. Were you trolling for the crappie?


----------



## watertruck#12 (Oct 20, 2013)

Shellcrackers are starting to bed, big males fanning, caught 3 nice ones and 1 crappie on escambia....no bluegills saturday ..........sunday we kept 15 bluegills only had a small window that was good for the bite...


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

olegator said:


> appreciate the report. Were you trolling for the crappie?




No....used jigs and tightlined minnows deep


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

watertruck#12 said:


> Shellcrackers are starting to bed, big males fanning, caught 3 nice ones and 1 crappie on escambia....no bluegills saturday ..........sunday we kept 15 bluegills only had a small window that was good for the bite...


That's encouraging. Been doing a lot of fishing but very little catching. Have run out of my bream stash in the freezer and need a few.


----------



## watertruck#12 (Oct 20, 2013)

we fish 3 rivers mainly, Alabama, Yellow and Escambia....with hunting season done we can fish more , My cousin always talks about the Choctaw going to get over that way at sometime this year always enjoy reading your post fishwalton.. the bluegill came off Yellow River


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

watertruck#12 said:


> we fish 3 rivers mainly, Alabama, Yellow and Escambia....with hunting season done we can fish more , My cousin always talks about the Choctaw going to get over that way at sometime this year always enjoy reading your post fishwalton.. the bluegill came off Yellow River


Have fished Yellow River out of Guest Lake and Milligan a few times, but not enough to know what's I'm doing. Hope to get over there more this spring and do a little more with a buddy who lives in Crestview.


----------



## gmoney (Oct 3, 2007)

when I was working on a head boat/charter boat and the customers asked me what a good trip was like I always replied "A good trip is when we come back with the same number of people we left with, and it is even better if they are all the some ones". Usually got a laugh but I noticed they also payed a little more attention during the safety brief


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

gmoney said:


> when I was working on a head boat/charter boat and the customers asked me what a good trip was like I always replied "A good trip is when we come back with the same number of people we left with, and it is even better if they are all the some ones". Usually got a laugh but I noticed they also payed a little more attention during the safety brief


That's funny, I'll have remember that one. 

I looked at your Hubpage website and found this bream picture, so I stole it to show here on PFF. this is one beautiful bream photo....about the nicest I have ever seen. 

http://s2.hubimg.com/u/12214963_f520.jpg

Click the photo and it will zoom a little


----------



## Baknaction (Aug 3, 2014)

Thanks for sharing the Bream picture.
Has me "fired up" for warmer weather, warmer river water.
Good fishing to all.


----------

